# PrePayPower.ie vs. Electric Ireland



## mathepac (28 Jul 2017)

I was going to submit a thread about PrePayPower.ie (PPP) and their door-step selling tactics, prompted by a door-to-door salesman yesterday but a letter from Electric Ireland (EI) today broadened the scope before I started typing.

The young man who called yesterday had a great head for numbers and was able to tell me that at €0.1703 inc. VAT their unit price for electricity was the cheapest. I currently pay El €0.1717 inc. VAT. Thus for the electricity part of my bill, PPP is 0.082% less expensive.

He offered me €50 credit to switch, which I thought odd if they're genuinely cheaper so I declined his offer. Later I phoned PPP and asked about a few things including their Standing Charge. PPP charge €0.4349 inc. VAT per day whereas EI charge €0.3988 inc. VAT. Thus for this part of my bill PPP, 9.05% more expensive than EI.

Overall using my Nov 2016 to Jan 2017 bill as a test case, PPP would have been €0.97 more than what I paid EI. Note I have used VAT inc. pricing for the PPP "bill" as that's what they quoted me, so the "VAT @ 13.5%" line on their "bill" is zero.

Cue Tom, my postman's  arrival on the scene this afternoon, hotfoot from EI HQ. They've applied a 4% saving to my electricity unit price,  forever and a day, according to their missive, if I stick with what the PPP salesman described at the door as "an English company".

I attach (I hope) a spreadsheet comparing the three costs showing that the "English company" will save me money in the long-term, even with the €50 upfront credit. Using my model, at their new rates from 24/7/2017, EI is now 3.8% (€7.60 for two months) cheaper on the total bill than PPP.

Beware of geeks bearing gifts.

BTW, has anyone else received the notification of a 4% (or more) reduction in electricity cost from EI?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ejdjdrf2rqmrivz/EI vs PPP.xls?dl=0


----------



## Leo (28 Jul 2017)

General rule of thumb, never *EVER *buy anything from anyone calling door-to-door encouraging you to sign-up there and then. If their product is so compelling, they would not need to employ the most expensive form or marketing to encourage customers.


----------



## mathepac (28 Jul 2017)

Yes Leo, if the offer seems too good to be true then it simply isn't true. I notice on the PPP website they don't quote rates or do comparisons with other providers on a rates or total costs basis. I'm sure they have a role to play in the marketplace (e.g. rental properties)  but for Séan or Sheila Citizen, I don't think they compete, certainly not on price as in my case.

The other issue to be borne in mind is that if you get free electricity units as part of your SW entitlement, switching to a supplier other than EI will leave you cash flow negative. In other words, you will be paying full electricity bills and have money refunded to you after the bill is paid in full. EI is very convenient as you pay the reduced bill.


----------



## demoivre (30 Jul 2017)

mathepac said:


> I currently pay El €0.1717 inc. VAT.



I currently pay €0.1296 per unit and the annual charge is €149.51, both prices include VAT. I change supplier at the end of each contract period if my existing supplier doesn't match the cheapest price that www.bonkers.ie throws up. The switching process involves filling in a form on line and taking one Meter reading, so about 15 mins of effort. You are being screwed by Electric Ireland.


----------



## jpd (31 Jul 2017)

I do the same - threaten to change unless I get a proper discount. I have changed in the past so I am always prepared to do that. My rate works out at € 0.131 per unit and € standing charge is € 145 with Electric Ireland


----------



## jpd (31 Jul 2017)

No one should be paying € 0.17 per unit!


----------

